# Ideas for a Toyota Matrix, Please? Your roof/hitch experiences?



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Have a 2006 Toyota Matrix XR Have only carried one bike all these years, inside the car. Am needing to be able to carry two (at least) bikes, and looking for ideas. I do own a Yakima 4bike/2inch hitch rack. I've looked for a 2inch hitch but seems like only 1 1/4" hitches are available. Anyone ever use a 1 1/4" with the adapter for a 2" bike hitch rack? Did it work ok or....not? 

I don't have any roof rails on the car roof so can't use a "bolt-on to my existing rack' type bike roof rack. Seems i need the Yakima Q-type towers, plus bars and bike attachments if I go that way. Any one use the "Sea Sucker" system on their Matrix? 

Thanks in advance for all info/help!:thumbsup:


----------



## roll2hop (Jun 5, 2013)

hi,
My car is a '03 Matrix XRS, with both 1-1/4" hitch & roof racks (Thule system) with a pair of Yakima Highrollers. For hitch, started with Allen > Thule Helium (2) then finally THULE 918XTR T2 which is now on wife's car. I've had to use a 1-1/4" to 2" adapter in the past from having a Thule 4 bike rack - would NOT recommend adapter, being low and longer, it will scrape (speed bumps, backing out of drive ways); way too much of a hassle. Sell your 2" rack and get the 918XTR T2 in 1 1/4" fit, IMO the most convenient. The roof Yakima Highrollers are awesome, but the Thule 918s are so quick and easy to get the bikes on those 918s (road or mtb), makes every trip start and end even more zen.
HTH!


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you for the info/help roll! I am looking into the Thule, thought it is more $$$ than I wanted to spend.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

I had a 03 pontiac vibe, samething, and if yours still has the plastic cargo area with the rails in the back you can just attach some fork mounts to those and carry two bikes inside the car. Cost is about $10 per fork mount. Still had plenty of room for all the other junk.


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

06 with a drawtite hitch/tule t2 ( super solid and highly recomended) with Yakima system on the roof. Have hauled 5 bikes and 5 people but its tough on the little engine that could. 4 is a piece of cake. Be aware that the roof mounts kill gas milage with bikes up there ( drops from 33 to 27/28 on the highway.)








Told you its solid. But.....this may be pushing it  Not recomened but works.

Highly recomend the T2....worth every penny. No rattle/wiggle and its the first rack that I felt good about putting $$$ worth of bikes on and hitting the highway.

Must say...I love this car. 85mph loaded with bikes and still getting close to 30. Fun to drive and so functional. But... my riding fam is out growning it. I have no idea whats next. What ever it is....its got some big shoes to fill.


----------

